# negrito



## Philippa

Hola,
Me han comprado un juego de bingo/lotería mexicano que parece muy antiguo (de una _car-boot sale_) para jugar con mis alumnos del club de español. One of the pictures is of a black man with the words 'el negrito'. Is this deeply politically incorrect?! How do you say 'black man' in Spanish?
Gracias y saludos
Philippa


----------



## jivemu

a black man = un negro.

No tiene más connotaciones (ni negativas ni positivas) que las que quiera darle el hablante.

En el caso concreto de "el negrito", al utilizar un diminutivo usualmente cariñoso "-ito", está claro que no tiene ninguna connotacion negativa.

Saludos.


----------



## patxarana

'hombre de color' maybe is more politically correct, un negro would be a niger translated...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo creo que es correcto, Philippa. El negrito es una forma cariñosa para "el negro" (black man).
Y como dice jivemu, no tiene connotaciones fuera de las que quiera darle la persona que lo dice.
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En México, decirle negro a alguien no tien ninguna connotación mala, y mucho menos negrito de ehcho negrito es de cariño.
No sé si en España sí haya algo negativo en decirle negro a alguien pero en méxico no.


----------



## jivemu

patxarana said:
			
		

> 'hombre de color' maybe is more politically correct, un negro would be a niger translated...


Creo que está preguntando cómo se suele decir en español. Y nadie dice "hombre de color", a no ser que el hablante esté con personas muy tiquismiquis del eufemismo barato (por ejemplo, políticos).

Todo el mundo dice "negro", sin ningún problema. Y no tiene por qué haberlo.

Saludos.


----------



## patxarana

hmm, cierto, 'hombre de color' seria la forma mas formal de decirlo, usado mas en en noticiarios, por politicos...etc Creia que se rereferia a eso!
PEro de forma coloquial si se utiliza negro sin problemas


----------



## Tape2Tape

As far as I can ascertain the word _negro_ is black (a caucasian would be _blanco_) and no insult is inferred (unless you stupidly add a reference to excrement on the end as did Luis Aragonés).

The only person I've ever heard refer to "_un hombre de color_" was Bree on Desperate Housewives.

Brazilian football star Roberto Carlos once appeared (if I remember rightly) with his son on an ad for Cola Cao chocolate drink singing "soy aquel negrito"..

An offensive euphemism I have heard is "morenito" or "moreno" to refer to a black person.. a bit like Alf Garnett talking about "darkies"  (didn't really need the smile there, just the eye roll..)


----------



## jivemu

Como ejemplo, buena parte de los jugadores extranjeros de baloncesto de la liga española (ACB) son negros de EE.UU., y no hay ningún problema en referirse a ellos como los jugadores negros.

Últimamente, debido a la gran cantidad de inmigrantes negros que llegan a España, los periodistas y políticos utilizan el término "subsahariano", aunque ni todos los negros que hay en España son subsaharianos, ni todos los subsaharianos son negros...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Philipa I think your confussion is because  in englis to call someone black is an insult (we know what history said about balck people treatment in USA)
but in Sapin and Latinamerica Taht doesn't happen 'cause Negro does not have the same connotacion that Black has on english.


----------



## Philippa

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> Philipa I think your confussion is because  in englis to call someone black is an insult (we know what history said about balck people treatment in USA) but in Sapin and Latinamerica Taht doesn't happen 'cause Negro does not have the same connotacion that Black has on english.


It's not that to call someone black is an insult. But to call someone a 'little black man' sounds very patronising indeed!!
P


----------



## EVAVIGIL

It is not patronising, Philippa; as Tigger and Miguelillo have told you, it is an affectionate form.
cheers from Madrid,
EVA.


----------



## The_Pinky

"negrito" sounds paronizing to me, but that depends on the context.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Remeber Philipa that when you're learning a language, You don't have only to learn grammar and vocabulary, also you have to get into it culture. And in Spanish (englobo latinoamérica también) culture Negro is not bad.
And lees Negrito, remeber that to say something in diminutive for spanish is to give to the thing or person a little bit of cuteness.

And more in mexican culture where our spanish is full of -itos (diminutives)


----------



## nushh

Tape2Tape said:
			
		

> An offensive euphemism I have heard is "morenito" or "moreno" to refer to a black person.. a bit like Alf Garnett talking about "darkies"  (didn't really need the smile there, just the eye roll..)


Older women often use "moreno" as what they stupidly think is an euphemism for "negro". But only these people and some politicians and cheap journalists seem to think there's a need to find words different to "negro" - which is simply "black" (definitely *not* "nigger", that would require a different tone and a couple of other words, just like Tape2Tape said). It's not disparaging at all - why should it.

You can say "negro" as safely as you can say "Italian" or "white"- it's a matter of how you say it. By itself it's 100% politically correct.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

About Moreno, I don’t know why you say thet is an offensive word. Here on Mexico the majority of the population is morena, No insult is in the word. Maybe because some “Americans” have made this word offensive in some parts in US with the term Brownies but in Spanish I can’t find the insult.


----------



## nushh

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> About Moreno, I don’t know why you say thet is an offensive word. Here on Mexico the majority of the population is morena, No insult is in the word. Maybe because some “Americans” have made this word offensive in some parts in US with the term Brownies but in Spanish I can’t find the insult.


Not sure whether you're answering me or Tape2Tape, but I'll take this 

My hair's dark brown, so I'm a "morena", a "brunette", which is different from "black". Calling a black man a "moreno" is 1) incorrect or at the very least imprecise, 2) in most cases a foolish attempt at sounding more "politically correct", as if there was anything wrong with saying "negro". Just like talking about "coloured people" - I'm not black, but I certainly see colour on my skin, a beige-ish colour, so what's "coloured" supposed to mean?

That's why Tape2Tape might have said it's offensive. Some people use "moreno", "morenito" and "negrito" in a patronising way, just like others have already pointed out. I'm not talking about two friends calling each other "negro" or someone saying "Hay 7 profesores negros en el colegio", but about your 60-year old lady, lowering her voice to say her new neighbour "is... is... you know, 'moreno'". That's what might be considered offensive...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

nushh said:
			
		

> Not sure whether you're answering me or Tape2Tape, but I'll take this
> 
> 
> That's why Tape2Tape might have said it's offensive. Some people use "moreno", "morenito" and "negrito" in a patronising way, just like others have already pointed out. I'm not talking about two friends calling each other "negro" or someone saying "Hay 7 profesores negros en el colegio", but about your 60-year old lady, lowering her voice to say her new neighbour "is... is... you know, 'moreno'". That's what might be considered offensive...


As amatter of fact we have discussed taht in Cultural forum, about That certains word are being made insults for the people who used it.
We know moreno is not an offensive word but some people used to offense.
But in countries where spanish is the first language there is no problem or insult using this word.


----------



## Maruja14

patxarana said:
			
		

> 'hombre de color' maybe is more politically correct, un negro would be a niger translated...


 
Ya se ha dicho muchas veces que depende del tono. Yo no veo nada que pueda resultar ofensivo en "negro" ni en "moreno".

Lo que me molesta siempre es lo "políticamente correcto", me gustaría saber quién es el que decide que esto o aquello es políticamente correcto. Pero lo "políticamente correcto" en este caso es además una soberana tontería porque *el negro es por definición la ausencia de color*. Así que además de una memez, el que se ha inventado este término es un perfecto ignorante.


----------



## xymox

En España me dijo una negrita española que decir "hombre/mujer de color" es incorrecto. ¿El motivo? Que todos somos de un color u otro (tiene razón!!!!!!), y que negrito o negrita es perfectamente correcto.

Espero que te sea de ayuda.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Phillipa, cuéntale a tus alumnos que a nosotros no nos importa la corrección política, pues las palabras no tienen la "magia" de provocar situaciones.

Como bien se ha dicho aquí desde todas las latitudes, la palabra correcta en castellano es "negro" y su diminutivo "negrito" y no tiene connotación alguna sino por la intención del que habla.

Si le dices "negrito" a un "hombre de color" (¡que horror de frase! ¡puaj! ¿y que soy yo? ¿transparente?) que tiene 50 años y mide 6 pies de altura, es que lo quieres insultar mediante el diminutivo. Si miras a unos niños de raza negra o de piel oscura y dices "esos negritos" con el tono incorrecto, es que los deprecias. Si te acercas a una madre """de color""" con su bebe y le dices "¡Qué hermoso negrito! Cuchi-cuchi" es que la criatura te ha encantado.

A mí personalmente me dicen negro o negrito bastante seguido aquí en mi país, y a veces me lo han dicho de manera peyorativa. Y para que te des una idea, tengo ojos celestes y no puedo estar bajo el sol cuatro horas seguidas sin ponerme protector solar factor 1435, a menos que quiera terminar en el Instituto del Quemado.

En resumen, en todo el mundo hispano hay formas insultantes o derogatorias asociadas a las palabras negro y negrito, pero estas formas son muy claras, se dicen muy, muy poco (aunque se piensen no tan, tan poco  ) y no son lo que buscamos comprender primero al escuchar esas palabras.

Como dijo dauda98 en otro hilo de manera gloriosa "you can't force ideologies from one language into another". Sin embargo, te ruego prudencia con esto con los alumnos, pues puedes enseñarles cosas valiosas como las que te hemos contado, pero no puedes enseñárselas a sus padres, a tus colegas y a los directivos. We either can't force ideologies from one language into another. A few times it's quite a pity!


----------



## Tape2Tape

Miguelillo 87 said:
			
		

> About Moreno, I don’t know why you say thet is an offensive word. Here on Mexico the majority of the population is morena, No insult is in the word. Maybe because some “Americans” have made this word offensive in some parts in US with the term Brownies but in Spanish I can’t find the insult.


 
I too could possibly be described as dark as my hair is..er.. dark. But I don't think, as a pale skinned Brit, even with something approaching a suntan - or even with a wonderful bronzed suntan - anyone, whether the meant to insult me or not, would call _me_ a "*darkie*". Thirty-odd years ago ignoramuses and moderate racists used that very word to indicate black people. I gather "*morenito*" or "*moreno*" is used in this respect today by some ( a small majority of older people I might add, and some out of ignorance rather than hatred - although this is no excuse! ) in the very same way. Of course, as a dark-haired fellow I too am a _moreno_, and a tanned female could also be called _morena_ - as a compliment even . but this is a very different use! 

The word negro probably causes confusion as the English word Negro has strong connections to slavery and exploitation by "whitey"! I would strongly avoid _Nee-gro _(check the pronunciation!) in English and almost encourage it (_negro_, as in_ blanco y negro_) in Spanish.


----------



## Tape2Tape

Oh, and in jokey "Lost to the River" Spanglish a "_un brownie_" or "_brown_" is a "_marrón_", a dirty job no-one wants to do but someone has to!


----------



## aleCcowaN

Para quien pueda interesarse, aquí tiene La Milonga de los Morenos de Jorge Luis Borges, donde se ve el uso de "gente de color", "pardo" y "moreno". Se necesita cierto contexto cultural para entender varios pasajes. 

Pero en definitiva, aquí usamos "morenos" para referirnos a las personas que tienen rasgos que delatan alguna proporción de ascendencia africana y no necesariamente por una piel muy oscura. La palabra "morocho" la usamos para referirnos descriptivamente a cualquier persona que tenga piel más o menos oscura, no importa si tiene ascendientes del África Subsahariana o no, pues también puede ser europeo. Este concepto abarca desde los negros del Golfo de Guinea hasta lo que en inglés se describe como "brunette".

En esta foto pueden ver a tres de los humoristas gráficos más talentosos de la Argentina. Quien está sentado al piano es Roberto "El Negro" Fontanarrosa. Y el que está de pie detrás es muy conocido y querido en España y otros lares.

Como habrán visto, en la Argentina somos todos negros ¡y a mucha honra!


----------



## loladamore

As a *güerita* married to a *morenito* I don't think *negrito* is offensive. Some of my morenita daughter's negrito friends don't think it is either, nor do their parents!
saludos


----------



## Philippa

Okay, muy interesante, gracias. Entiendo perfectamente que las cosas pueden parecer muy distintas en distintos idiomas. Os contaré una cosita más de estas cartas del juego antes de volver a mi encantadora gramática....
Hay una variedad de objetos diseñados pero también unas personas: el valiente, el borracho D ), el elegante (en realidad es otra palabra semejante - no tengo las cartas conmigo en casa) y el negrito. ¿Todavía no os parece tener un matiz tratar con condescendencia?
Muchas gracias por compatir vuestras opiniones.
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## loladamore

Enjoy your lotería, Philippa. Although the game you bought may be quite old, the traditional lotería is still played a lot, and you can even play it online these days! You could be right in that the characters' nomenclatures are possibly condescending, but I think people generally see them as descriptions that are simply statement of fact!
saludos


----------



## ednalaura

Philippa,
don't get "lost in translation"... enjoy your loteria!!!


----------



## Moritzchen

Jivemu, qué quiere decir "tiquismiquis"? Me encanta la palabra.


----------



## diegodbs

*Tiquismiquis.1.* m. pl. Escrúpulos o reparos vanos o de poquísima importancia.*2.* m. pl. coloq. Expresiones o dichos ridículamente corteses o afectados.


----------



## diegodbs

> But to call someone a 'little black man' sounds very patronising indeed!!


 
Puede que lo sea en inglés, no soy angloparlante y no lo puedo saber. Pero en español las cosas no son iguales que en inglés.


----------



## jivemu

Moritzchen said:
			
		

> Jivemu, qué quiere decir "tiquismiquis"? Me encanta la palabra.


 
Échale un vistazo a este hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=170839&highlight=pejiguera


----------



## Moya

Knowing that Race is not the same thing as color and _nationality, _I would be curious to read the opinion of a Spanish speaking black person.

Is negrito better than negro?  And is it viewed (by you) differently in the U.S.?


----------

